# using webcame for web page pls help



## simurg (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi everybody. I am a teacher and have to use my webcame in my web page for distance education (online education) I have not find any information about this issue I do not want to use some general server page or web site I want to use our school web page.

pls we need any help about this issue. how can we prepare such a this platform.

thx for ur interestings


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I have deleted all your duplicate posts. Please read the Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct, we don't allow shotgunning the forum with multiple posts for a single issue.


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

Putting a webcam feed to a website would be difficult if the server and computer with the webcam where the same but by the sound of it you want them to be different. That is almost impossible to do unless you have a continuous stream that is very large on the network and programing skills of people at Microsoft or equivalent. In short, almost impossible.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

> Putting a webcam feed to a website would be difficult if the server and computer with the webcam where the same but by the sound of it you want them to be different. That is almost impossible to do unless you have a continuous stream that is very large on the network and programing skills of people at Microsoft or equivalent. In short, almost impossible.


I just thought that i would let you know that what you said isn't entirely true. I just did a google search for 'adding a webcam to a website' and came up with a lot of sites to help you. 

The one thing that i know isn't true is that you don't need to have the equivalent of a Microsoft programmer to add it to your website, there are some good pieces of software out there that can help you with that. I have written a couple of sites, and while they weren't the most elaborate they had a couple of features in them that were pretty.

Just thought that you should know.

Cheers!


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

I stopped believing in software assisted functions that are not explicitly hand coded into a web language a long time ago. I had massive issues with some control software that I had integrated into a page. I do not consider the use of software outside of server programs (Apache, MySQL, FileZilla, Tomcat, PHP to name a few) as valid web serving. That is why I did not state anything about the software that you pointed out.


----------

